# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ukrainian Radio та ТВ Stations

## kalinka_vinnie

Here is a place where you can listen to real Ukrainian language radio stations! If you should ever want to  ::

----------


## TATY

> Here is a place where you can listen to real Ukrainian language radio stations! If you should ever want to

 Where?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   ::    http://www.listenlive.eu/ukraine.html 
Don't tell me, I already know what I am... *sigh*

----------


## TATY

> http://www.listenlive.eu/ukraine.html 
> Don't tell me, I already know what I am... *sigh*

 Cool, thanks! 
There is also radio on the BBC Ukrainian Service / Українська служба Бі-бі-сі at www.bbc.co.uk/ukrainian if you want news on Ukrainian from a biased Western perspective   ::

----------


## Zaya

А вот это не посоветую. Ошибок у них много. Вот сразу наткнулась:  

> Перемога, в результаті якого

 Да и "Ґенеральний" и "Генерального" на одном и том же сайте странно выглядят. Одно из них, согласно правилам украинской грамматики, действующим на сегодняшний день, является неправильным. Повбивала б!  ::    *kalinka_vinnie*,  :: .
Мне самой, конечно, не надо, но если спросят, буду знать, где взять.   ::

----------


## TATY

> А вот это не посоветую. Ошибок у них много. Вот сразу наткнулась:    
> 			
> 				Перемога, в результаті якого
> 			
> 		  Да и "Ґенеральний" и "Генерального" на одном и том же сайте странно выглядят. Одно из них, согласно правилам украинской грамматики, действующим на сегодняшний день, является неправильным. Повбивала б!    *kalinka_vinnie*, .
> Мне самой, конечно, не надо, но если спросят, буду знать, где взять.

 на масиві Перемога, в результаті якого загинули 23 людини 
I thought that, Перемога is a name, and that якого (який) refers to *масив* which is masculine.

----------


## Zaya

А, ясно. Спасибо за объяснение. 
Но остальных ошибок это не отменяет.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а мне хотелось какое-то радио он-лайновое, где крутят украинские песни на что-то подобное rambler.ru радио... не нашел в этих... вы знаете где?  ::

----------


## TATY

> А, ясно. Спасибо за объяснение. 
> Но остальных ошибок это не отменяет.

 А я часто нахожу ошибки на русской службе Би-би-си тоже   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.101.ru/?an=channel&channel=30182 
Найпопулярніша українська музика.

----------


## TATY

Дуже дякую, Лампадо!

----------


## Lampada

> Дуже дякую, Лампадо!

   ::  
Они обещают, что скоро будет больше песен на украинском языке, а песни на русском там вроде поют певцы с Украины.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.skrynia.com/ http://www.radio.musicua.com/

----------


## Lampada

*Телеканал ТВі онлайн  Онлайн телевидение ТВі, online TV ТВі, смотреть ТВі онлайн - Онлайн ТВ A.UA*

----------


## Lampada

"В двух крупнейших городах Украины состоялись митинги в знак протеста против репрессий в отношении независимых СМИ и давления на журналистов. Их участники в субботу, 8 сентября потребовали возобновить в полном объеме вещание телеканала ТВi в украинских регионах.
В акции на Михайловской площади в Киеве приняли участие около тысячи человек, пишет "Интерфакс". По другой информации, собравшихся на площади было несколько тысяч. "Наш канал сейчас пытаются уничтожить. Но я думаю, что с вашей помощью мы этого недопустим", - заявил на митинге директор TBi Николай Княжицкий. Акцию поддержала "Батькивщина", "УДАР" Виталия Кличко и ВО "Свобода". "
На митинге также выступил лидер парламентской оппозиции Арсений Яценюк, сообщает "Эхо Москвы". Акция завершилась звоном ключей. Таким образом собравшиеся выразили протест против посягательств властей на свободу украинских СМИ.  ТЕМЫ ДНЯ | DW.DE

----------

